# Kindle Promotional Fiverr Gig to 260k+ Readers (offshoot of Genre Pulse service)



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

*EDIT - As of 15/10/14 I have suspended the Fiverr service and brought it into the fold of the main Genre Pulse site. It was beginning to get too complicated to manage campaigns from multiple sources. There is now an 'Apps Only' targeting option on the Genre Pulse site which mirrors the service that was available on Fiverr. This service is now $10 and an increase on the Fiverr price, obviously, but I have had to expand this to meet the growing network - having passed 300,000 app downloads recently. I'll keep the prices locked in for a few months, so it won't go up any more until the distribution network is markably bigger.

The full service with apps and high-impact email list targeting remains the same.

Any outstanding Fiverr campaigns will be processed today and will run as planned.

So... you can check out the new app only service on [size=18pt]http://www.GenrePulse.com*[/size]

In an effort to diversify and expand my www.GenrePulse.com offering, I have just launched a $5 service on Fiverr.

This service (as it stands) allows a low cost way of gaining exposure to my Android app distribution network. This is not the same as the full service on Genre Pulse which includes the high impact email list promotion. This app-only exposure enables a slow burn and continued source of traffic to your Amazon sales page. All campaigns will be given Bit.ly tracking to allow transparency and campaign accountability.

'Permafrees', KDP Select free promos as well as paid Kindle books are allowed *but currently only books priced at $0.99*. Deliverables are not guaranteed. Success of any given campaign can vary from genre to genre and the persuasiveness of your blurb, cover, etc.

If you're new to Fiverr and from (US, UK, CA, IE, AU, NZ) check out the gig here: http://bit.ly/GenrePulseUS (I get a small commission if you sign up to Fiverr that way).

If that link doesn't work - click here: https://www.fiverr.com/genrepulse/promote-your-kindle-book-to-over-260k-readers

Thanks,
James


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

I'll give it a try. Ordered.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Giving it a try too.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Also ordered!


----------



## Whiskey_Tango (May 5, 2014)

Me, too!

ReGina, for some reason I find your avatar fascinating. I can't quit looking at it.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  Trying to rush all these orders out now!


----------



## Luis dA (Jun 1, 2014)

James, my Select books are free on average two days per month. Your folks going to my pages on those days will find a free to download book. Would there be the impression to your folks going to my page on the balance of a month's days that they are going to find my book for free?


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Ordered James!


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

Ordered, James, for my October Kindle Countdown $0.99 deal for COVERT DREAMS. Thank you for the great opportunity.


----------



## Nigel Henry (Aug 29, 2014)

Signed up!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Ordered twice - two upcoming campaigns


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Whiskey_Tango said:


> Me, too!
> 
> ReGina, for some reason I find your avatar fascinating. I can't quit looking at it.


  Monkeys are so cute.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Ordered.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Will be ordering soon. In the meantime, bookmarking this thread.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Ordered!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Giving it a try. Placed an order.


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Ordered. Some clicks coming in already.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Ordered. Thanks!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Ordered. Thank you, James.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Ordered, thanks and good luck, sir.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am all over this like a duck on a junebug


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

27 orders in the queue! This is going to be a long Saturday night. No pub for me 
Thanks to those of you who have ordered so far. Those who have launched campaigns should already be seeing some fairly decent stats.

_Edited to conform with forum decorum. --Betsy_


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

James Fraser said:


> 27 orders in the queue! This is going to be a long Saturday night. No pub for me
> Thanks to those of you who have ordered so far. Those who have launched campaigns should already be seeing some fairly decent stats.


hehe - but that $135 or so bucks you will make from those 27 orders will make a heck of a pub run. 

_Edited quoted post. --Betsy_


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Ordered.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I am all over this like a duck on a junebug


I had to go Google that


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

EC said:


> I had to go Google that




I have only heard it used in the deep south, but it randomly was the first thing that came to mind when I saw this post.


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

I've ordered.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I've seen and heard about Genre Pulse, but I had no idea you were behind it. Good to know since your put out good stuff. Glad to see your new offering since I don't do free promos, but I do .99cents promos. Will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

This looks awesome. Will order before my next release!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Put in an order. Looks like there is a queue. Lots of others taking advantage too. Getting in while the getting is good.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

There certainly is a queue!
I'm going to try and fulfil as many as I can tonight. It's now 10pm where I am in France.  I'm dreading waking up now to see the pile I have to process in the morning, but I suppose it's all good!  Thanks for such an overwhelming initial response.  I'm at over 60 orders now. LOL


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> I've seen and heard about Genre Pulse, but I had no idea you were behind it. Good to know since your put out good stuff. Glad to see your new offering since I don't do free promos, but I do .99cents promos. Will give it a try. Thanks.


Thanks Alan. Appreciate it.


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

@James Fraser,

How does your fiverr service differ from getting a regular genre pulse listing for $25?

My books are in the Sci-fi/Thriller genre. About how many downloads are you seeing for that genre?

Thank you!

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm giving it a try, too. I figure for $5, I don't have much to lose. 

And James is super-responsive at answering questions, which is just a nice bonus.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Leif Sterling said:


> @James Fraser,
> 
> How does your fiverr service differ from getting a regular genre pulse listing for $25?
> 
> ...


At the moment, this $5 Fiverr service just hits up the apps as opposed to apps and email list like the regular Genre Pulse service does. However, in the coming days, when my Fiverr profile priviledges update, I intend to run a discounted version of my full service within Fiverr.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

ChristinePope said:


> I'm giving it a try, too. I figure for $5, I don't have much to lose.
> 
> And James is super-responsive at answering questions, which is just a nice bonus.


Thanks Christine


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

@James Fraser,

I just ordered for my permafree:

*Nano Contestant - Episode 1: Whatever It Takes*


I will be reporting back with my stats!

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## MargueriteAshton (Nov 12, 2012)

Done. 
Thank you, James!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

I've ordered a couple. You'll be able to tell which are mine because of the multiple emails adding info that I forgot to put in the first message. *sigh*


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in! I'll probably send a couple more your way to coincide with some other upcoming promotions later on.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahhh... now you've done it!  Opened up the gates to effective, affordable promotion!  No sleep for you!    Thank you for letting us know about this.  Ordered!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

OK KB gang.  I'm getting repetitive mental injury now!  And it's 00:52 here in France.  I will need to run the rest of the gigs in the morning if that's OK.  All campaigns will be served within their prearranged 24 hour time period, though.

Bonne nuit and thanks again for such an insane first day on Fiverr   78 orders and counting!!!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

So we can purchase for permafrees? Will this be available the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Tasman (Oct 29, 2012)

Me too! Ordered


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

4DCharacters said:


> So we can purchase for permafrees? Will this be available the next couple of weeks?


Yes you can


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

exkitteh said:


> Echoing Kate: No sleep for you indeed!!  Ordered - I love the fact we get a tracking link too, that is *priceless* for us lot who love stats and all that jazz.


yep - tracking is fabulous. Ordered.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

James Fraser said:


> Yes you can


Thank you!


----------



## ChrisBarrieau (Dec 12, 2013)

Ordered.  Interested to check this out!


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Wow, there were about 20 responses to this one just while I was putting my credit card info in at Fiverr. Thanks for this!


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

Ordered. Thank you.


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Bookmarked. Will be hitting you up next month for sure!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ordered. 58 in queue, now.


----------



## Wolfpack (Jun 20, 2013)

Ordered, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

Ordered! $5 is always worth a shot! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

LisaGloria said:


> 100 clicks
> today with promo: 131 downloads (45 since clicks started)
> yesterday with no promo: 139 downloads
> 
> So... i dunno. Interested to see what other people get.


@LisaGloria,

Thanks for posting your stats! I hope you get a lot more downloads. I was hoping for 500-1000 downloads with 260k app users. Please keep us updated.

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Leif Sterling said:


> @LisaGloria,
> 
> Thanks for posting your stats! I hope you get a lot more downloads. I was hoping for 500-1000 downloads with 260k app users. Please keep us updated.
> 
> _*~Leif Sterling~*_


Hi Leif, you've got to remember that this is the app audience only, which is why I stated that this was a slow-burn campaign spread out over weeks. For highest impact (with a glut of immediate downloads), you need to hit up the mailing list. This is possible with the normal Genre Pulse service, but I will be including this feature as a discounted extra on Fiverr soon. There have been 260k+ downloads of the apps, and about 60,000 are very regular active users - with about 5,000 interactions per day... so that is why clicks are spread out with these types of app only campaigns.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I guess mine went live at 4am.   14 clicks so far. Be interesting to see how it does once Americans get out of bed....


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Actually, I'm thinking of a more long term buildup, rather than a single spike, since there are other promos that can do this for me. So I'm looking forward to seeing how things are 2 weeks from now. I'd like a sustained 40-50 downloads per day, ideally, of the one book. This was the kind of tail I was getting from my promo a week ago, but I'd like to keep that up.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Ordered for a start date of October 7.

Will you have forgotten about it by then?


Philip


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I ordered this for one of my permafrees that usually gets about 30 dls a day by itself.
Nice little jump since it went live- 108 clicks on the link so far and the ranking has gone from about #3100 to #1800 free.

Having the ability to check the # of clicks is pretty awesome.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Got my confirmation this morning with the promo starting tomorrow. Can't complain about the turnaround time.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

I already have a GenrePulse booking for The Call of Agon today, but I'd definitely be interested in seeing how this Fiverr promotion goes, as it may be a nice way to maintain downloads on a permafree title.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanted a slow burn, so this is working great for me. So far, 139 clicks, and my overall downloads in the permafree I'm advertising spiked to 288, putting me at around 580 overall in the free store. I think this is a great service to keep your permafree books alive and breathing.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

According to my bitly link it has resulted in 0 clicks so far.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Monique said:


> According to my bitly link it has resulted in 0 clicks so far.


Did I send you the wrong tracking link, Monique? I'm seeing 138 clicks: https://bitly.com/1lI45qq+


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Monique said:


> According to my bitly link it has resulted in 0 clicks so far.


Check your link, Monique. I'm seeing 138 clicks for your book.

As for my book, I got a bunch of clicks when it first went live yesterday but it's trickled off to two or three per hour. Hard to say how many of them converted into downloads.

EDIT: James beat me to it.


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Interesting idea. Once I get a good cover ready, I will probably do this.


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

Leif Sterling said:


> @James Fraser,
> 
> I just ordered for my permafree:
> 
> ...


My review so far:
James Fraser delivered on his fiverr gig on schedule. I received my bitly link as soon as my promo started.
My promotion has been running for about 8 hours so far, and I have received 48 clicks to my link. Prior to the promo, my permafree downloads have been in the 50-60/day range. I just went over sixty downloads of my book a little while ago and I still have 16 hours to go with the fiverr gig. I am looking forward to getting lots more downloads.

So far, I am very pleased. I will report back later with the rest of my stats.

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I'm at 48 clicks with 40 downloads today. That's in roughly 6 hours. What apps does this gig upload to? It's rare for me to jump in on something without researching it a bit...


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

SB James said:


> I'm at 48 clicks with 40 downloads today. That's in roughly 6 hours. What apps does this gig upload to? It's rare for me to jump in on something without researching it a bit...


Hi SB. These are the main ones: https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=BookGrow


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Alright my book went permafree so I ordered.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Update: 50 more clicks today. 5 borrows, 5 sales, up from an average of 7 total/day.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

I checked this out and I like the idea that it's for a steady stream over time, unlike BKnights or bookbubs where you get that boost and then fall again in a few weeks. Long term, the steady stream is what you need, so I'm ordering before they raise the price.


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

Leif Sterling said:


> My review so far:
> James Fraser delivered on his fiverr gig on schedule. I received my bitly link as soon as my promo started.
> My promotion has been running for about 8 hours so far, and I have received 48 clicks to my link. Prior to the promo, my permafree downloads have been in the 50-60/day range. I just went over sixty downloads of my book a little while ago and I still have 16 hours to go with the fiverr gig. I am looking forward to getting lots more downloads.
> 
> ...


I think my Gig has finished.
Here's my stats: 
Clicks to bitly link: 75
Normal permafree daily downloads: about 60
Total downloads during promo: 152
Normal sales of next book in series: 0-4
Promo sales of next book in series: 1
Rank prior to Promo: #2,689 Free in Kindle Store
Rank after Promo: #1,352 Free in Kindle Store

Overall, I am happy with the gig and consider it a success, especially having only paid $5. I am looking forward to continued "slow burn" effect on sales. Even when I subtract the bitly downloads from the total downloads, I still ended up with more regular downloads than usual. Perhaps from increased visibility? I hope so.

Thanks James! I will be booking again down the road.

_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, James. Are you able to tell us or give a breakdown of which genre(s) seem to do well for your promos?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Leif Sterling said:


> I think my Gig has finished.
> Here's my stats:
> Clicks to bitly link: 75
> Normal permafree daily downloads: about 60
> ...


Thanks for booking and for sharing your results!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Marie Long said:


> Hi, James. Are you able to tell us or give a breakdown of which genre(s) seem to do well for your promos?


Hi Marie, thanks for getting in touch. I still desperately need to provide some proper stats on which genres perform better than others. I will be able to do this (when I have the time) based on the stats from existing campaigns. I would also like to make a poll for my readers and see if the results of that match up with my own findings based on click stats from existing campaigns. However, what I do know, is that anything 'girly' seems to do the best. I'm talking romance, erotica, paranormal romance, women's fiction etc. About 70% of my audience are US based women over 30. Other genres do well too, but I'd say women focused campaigns hit the sweet spot.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

I decided to give it a shot with my Pre-order.

Let's cross fingers for a good result.


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

Lets do it!  My promotion should start on 9/25.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> Other genres do well too, but I'd say women focused campaigns hit the sweet spot.


Are you sure? It sounds like the less female-oriented genres were doing far better than mine, at least so far?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

LisaGloria said:


> Are you sure? It sounds like the less female-oriented genres were doing far better than mine, at least so far?


There is some randomness, but generally, yes. The female orientated genres tend to do better.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

My results so far - just shy of 24 hours I've had 46 clicks and 38 downloads. The book had settled to only a few downloads a day, so I'm pleased with the results. Also looking forward to the slow build.  

I've already booked more gigs.


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

I ordered this promo for my three books to be launched three different days this week. The books are in different genres: humor, fiction, memoir. I will be delighted to see any action on them since they have languished, alone and unloved, since their BKnights Fiverr promos. They are stand-alones and are not in the most popular genres. But I love them. (I hope they hear me.)

I will report back.


----------



## Nigel Henry (Aug 29, 2014)

Gotta say I'm pretty happy with my results. My campaign ran Saturday and I racked up around 110 downloads. I even got a few paid sales of the book's sequel. Will totally be ordering again.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

My promo for a title priced at 99 cents is closing in on 24 hours at this point. I've had 52 clicks and an assortment of sales.

It's hard to gauge overall effectiveness b/c I've had other promo's going on leading up to this, including a title in a KCD and another offered for free for 5 days, but here's my current results:

* 7 sales on the targeted title
* 5 sales/KU borrows on other titles
* 22 downloads of the free title

Looked at in isolation, the clickurchase ratio is fantastic (numbers rounded):

* For every 4 clicks, I got a sale (not a free download).

The ratio is even better for clicks:free downloads (my promo wasn't for the free title, but here it is, anyway):

* For every 2 clicks, I got 1 download.

I think, however, that you can't really look at this entirely in isolation since I was promoting other titles through various channels leading up to this. But, in the end, a sale is a sale, and I more than made my money back on this one and got a nice bump in rankings as I move into 3 more promo's coming up this weekend.

I'm satisfied enough that I'll give this one another try, but probably for a free title next time. I'm also curious to see how the slow burn effect works moving forward.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

For my free book, I got 65 downloads on Sunday. Yesterday was pretty much back down to what the level was after my promotions the week before produced, so that would mean, IMO, that this promo I just ran with you has saved the tail (now 20-30 a day generally) from dwindling back down to the pre-promotional levels, of less than 10 a day.
Once I get my next book out, I will consider doing this promotion again.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your results, Scott.  And thanks for being a sort of guinea pig.  I haven't done too many paid promo tests to date, so this is quite new territory for the service.  $0.99 promos seemed like a good place to start.  As the service continues to grow, so will the deliverables.
J


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

James Fraser said:


> Thanks for sharing your results, Scott. And thanks for being a sort of guinea pig. I haven't done too many paid promo tests to date, so this is quite new territory for the service. $0.99 promos seemed like a good place to start. As the service continues to grow, so will the deliverables.
> J


No problem.  As authors, we need more effective outlets for advertising, so happy to help.


----------



## coolpixel (Sep 17, 2012)

will be interested in any more 0.99 results.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Regarding slow burn: my daily clicks were 100, 55, 5, 1

Honestly, I think BKnights is a hard act to follow, but this is disappointing. Maybe if it wasn't touted as 260K+ app users... 100 clicks out of 260K is terrible, lol. I get 400-600 downloads (who knows how many clicks) out of BKnights every time.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

My book was posted today, but it says: [unable to retrieve full-text content] and I can't see the cover on the app. Also, when I tried to click there, it won't send me to my Amazon page... 

5 other books that where posted at the same time of mine are in the same situation, so I think it was some glitch when they were posted. Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard from James recently? I have a GenrePulse promo scheduled for tomorrow and haven't heard anything about it, though it's paid for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I promoted a 99 cent book starting yesterday. 67 clicks so far resulting in 3 sales.  I'm not disappointed. It's a collection of four short stories which doesn't really have a broad appeal.

But what's really cool is where the clicks came from beside the U.S.


South Africa 4% 3
Jamaica 3% 2
Malta 1% 1
India 1% 1
Brazil 1% 1
Australia 1% 1
Iran, Islamic Republic of 1% 1
Egypt 1% 1
Korea, Republic of 1% 1
Puerto Rico 1% 1 

Comparing it to BKnights, I have never had a single sale of a 99 cent book with him, so this fiverr gig has outperformed BKnights. 

I usually have between 300-500 free downloads on BKnights and I'll let you know how my freebie does here on the 18th.


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

LisaGloria said:


> Regarding slow burn: my daily clicks were 100, 55, 5, 1


Mine were 52, 8, 5.

A bit underwhelming, and my stuff is pretty girly! 

I had decent results with Genre Pulse (I want to say like 600 downloads).

But it was also like $25. I think it is $30 now.

I feel like this has promise, and I LOVE the link tracker, but it is not quite there yet.

Keeping it bookmarked, though, because I think it will be!
And I think it reaches an audience that other promos don't!


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Just a quick update. Got 10 downloads today (unless the reporting is slow again, as per another thread) and I'd say I got about 5 new clicks today on that link.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Tasha Black said:


> Mine were 52, 8, 5.
> 
> A bit underwhelming, and my stuff is pretty girly!  (snip)
> And I think it reaches an audience that other promos don't!


Yes, I think so too. Which is great... will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what's happened with the promo for my 99c book. I asked for today (the 10th) when I placed the order on the 6th. I got confirmation that the order had been fulfilled on the 7th. Eh? I sold the normal amount on that date.

Sales are slightly increased, as at 5pm GMT today, but the Bitly links show no clicks in the last 7 days.  

Scratching my head over this one.


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

I placed my Fiverr order yesterday and have not heard back from anybody yet. Does it take awhile before you get your Bitly link?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

GeraldG said:


> I placed my Fiverr order yesterday and have not heard back from anybody yet. Does it take awhile before you get your Bitly link?


Fiverr gig states 2 days lead time. I am working my way through a mountain of campaigns. Will get to yours shortly.

Thanks,
J


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyndawrites said:


> I'm not sure what's happened with the promo for my 99c book. I asked for today (the 10th) when I placed the order on the 6th. I got confirmation that the order had been fulfilled on the 7th. Eh? I sold the normal amount on that date.
> 
> Sales are slightly increased, as at 5pm GMT today, but the Bitly links show no clicks in the last 7 days.
> 
> Scratching my head over this one.


Which book is this for? Will look into it.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

James Fraser said:


> Which book is this for? Will look into it.


Thanks, James. The book (in my sig) is _Strictly Murder_. The link I received is: https://bitly.com/1pBDN4k+


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It makes sense that you're swamped, James. Better to spend your time getting the orders filled than answering emails. 

I did receive the bitly link for today's promo. So far we've had 177 clicks - 114 of them just in the last hour. And this is for a 99¢ book, not a free one. I don't have the sales on my dashboard, so I can't speak to that, but the clicks are great.


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

James Fraser said:


> Fiverr gig states 2 days lead time. I am working my way through a mountain of campaigns. Will get to yours shortly.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Thank you so much.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

So far 87 clicks. The most unusual part is that my ranking's changed dramatically (from over 900K to 31K this morning), but Amazon Sales Dashboard insists no new pre-orders were made... How's that possible? 

I guess there must be some huge delay in the reports, so I'm still not sure about actually having sold any copies through this ad, but the clicks alone are a buzz, so...


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

$0.99 new release MG novel:

29 clicks yesterday and 10 sales. 9 clicks today and 2 sales.

I'm happy so far. 

Rue


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Coooool.  Just hit 27k subscribers with the Genre Pulse mailing list


----------



## Aaliyah_Abdul (May 6, 2014)

Gave this gig a try this week with my permafree. 

Looks like it's going to level off at 106 clicks after three days. Shot the rank up into the 20s with over 100 downloads. Not bad for $5. No carry over sales yet. But I'll defiantly give it another go in the future.

Results:

United States  84 
Australia      4
United Kingdom 3
India 2
South Africa 2
Canada 2
Philippines 1
Korea, Republic of 1
Italy 1
No location detected 1


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been thinking about what some of you are saying with regards to the lack of anticipated slow-burn effect.  I'm now convinced this has happened due to the sheer volume of campaigns that were booked over the last four days (since I launched the Fiverr gig).  Because I had to fulfil these orders (all 214 of them!) within a set time limit, many of the books were getting pushed too far down the app to receive the attention they would otherwise be getting under less busy periods of campaign bookings. That said, with a 97% positivity rating on Fiverr, I can assume that the majority of you have been happy with the service and that the clicks / downloads / sales driven were still worth the $5.  

Thanks again to all of you for helping this element of my service get off to such a great start.
J


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Wanted to share my own stats. My book is permafree.

September 8th: 86 units.
September 9th - day of promo: 292 units.
September 10th: 203 units

I'm happy.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Puzzle said:


> Wanted to share my own stats. My book is permafree.
> 
> September 8th: 86 units.
> September 9th - day of promo: 292 units.
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Amazon finally updated my reports. From 95 clicks I got 4 pre-orders. Considering it's book 2 in a series and will be released only in November, I'm pleased, and will definetly book another gig for other books in the future.

I just wanted to understand why my cover wasn't showing on the app... :/


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

We ended up with 403 clicks yesterday and have had 43 today - so yeah, a drop-off. This was on a 99 cent book. For $5, I'd say that was fantastic. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be the GenrePulse $20 special, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

My promo is today but so far the tracking link shows no clicks. What time does the promo begin? Thanks!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm supposed to have the $20 GenrePulse add-on special today. I haven't received the tracking link, and I have had no response to several email attempts to contact James.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

My gig did start running around noon EST.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

65 clicks on the first day so far (Friday), 79 downloads of a free promo across three stores (US, UK, and DE), and it seems to have spilt over into one of my short story permafrees, which is also seeing increased downloads.

Genre is fantasy/humor.


----------



## ChrisBarrieau (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm very happy with the results of my promotion.  Since Tuesday (my promo date) I've had 700 clicks and 17 sales, and I am getting consistent purchases in the UK (which I wasn't before)

Not too bad for the price, and it looks like at least I'm staying in the top 100 for a subcategory in the UK market.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Just booked another gig for my boxed set. Will update with results.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Just booked a gig for my permafree


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

My gig is supposedly scheduled for today, but when I booked I few days ago, I received no email confirmation. However, I got confirmation that I was charged. I booked through Fiverr so I'm not sure if its  a Fiverr issue. 

Those who've used this service, when did you get your bit.ly link?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I still have received no response to my emails asking about the $20 GenrePulse ad that was supposed to run on Friday. I can't find any indication that it did run, and I never received the link I was supposed to get. 

The $5 Fiverr ad did run and did very well. I received the link the morning of the promo.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

I've just signed up my permafree too...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got the permafree running on the 18th and the email gig for same running on the 25th. I did get the email confirmation. 

I'm running a bknights promo a week later to try to keep some momentum going.


----------



## jaxspenser (Aug 17, 2014)

I might hold off until my book is permafree but I am definitely passing the word on about this. Thanks!


Jax


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

I booked the non-Fiverr ad on 9/3 for $25 and it was supposed to run on 9/13... and nothing happened. I am not amused. I had another promo the day before so I could get a boost. Now that's wasted.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

LisaGloria said:


> I booked the non-Fiverr ad on 9/3 for $25 and it was supposed to run on 9/13... and nothing happened. I am not amused. I had another promo the day before so I could get a boost. Now that's wasted.


I'm with ya. Never have heard back. I have a second one on a different titled booked for the 17th, but I'm not holding out any hope that it will run.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Quick question. If I book another gig for the same book, will that put a new link or will that move my book up to the head of the list for that day? Because I'm toying with the idea of booking another gig for the same permafree book when my Book 2 is released.
BTW, thanks to that link, I know that I got sales of my "free" book from countries that can't get it for free yet. Yeah, this was a pretty good gig!


Linda Castillo said:


> My gig is supposedly scheduled for today, but when I booked I few days ago, I received no email confirmation. However, I got confirmation that I was charged. I booked through Fiverr so I'm not sure if its a Fiverr issue.
> 
> Those who've used this service, when did you get your bit.ly link?


I got the link when the post was made. I got an email from Fiverr saying that my gig is ready. Then I logged in and got the link.
Have you tried logging into Fiverr and seeing the progress of your gig?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I ordered a gig a few days ago and haven't heard anything. Really disappointed. 

Rue


----------



## Aaliyah_Abdul (May 6, 2014)

I think James needs an intern to help handle the load.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Aaliyah_Abdul said:


> I think James needs an intern to help handle the load.


Or he can get a virtual assistant from Fiverr.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

well, my promo day came and went with nothing from Genre Pulse and no contact from James.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I sent him a message thru fiverr. Will let you know if I get a response.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Well now I'm worried something happened to James. =(


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

Contact Fiverr support immediately and ask for a refund (There is a Contact Us somewhere at the bottom.). That's why I've said last time, be careful on Fiverr. But as always, no one listens to me. For your luck the money clearance for the service provider is 14 days on Fiverr so if you ask for a refund within this period and with a rightful reason, i.e.: nothing was delivered for the deadline, you'll get your money back to your Fiverr account what you may spend elsewhere.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Istvan Szabo said:


> Contact Fiverr support immediately and ask for a refund (There is a Contact Us somewhere at the bottom.). That's why I've said last time, be careful on Fiverr. But as always, no one listens to me. For your luck the money clearance for the service provider is 14 days on Fiverr so if you ask for a refund within this period and with a rightful reason, i.e.: nothing was delivered for the deadline, you'll get your money back to your Fiverr account what you may spend elsewhere.


I did. My account was credited. I just wish I was able to try out this service. Oh well, I guess I'll just stick to Bknights on Fiverr.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

Linda Castillo said:


> I did. My account was credited. I just wish I was able to try out this service. Oh well, I guess I'll just stick to Bknights on Fiverr.


Always make a thorough check on the Fiverr user. The usual rule applies; if something sounds too good, maybe it doesn't exists. Other than I'm a top seller there, I'm also a customer and I've also met with pretty interesting things (i.e.: when I wanted to outsource my the arts of my book franchise as I had no time to make them on my own and the artist presented himself as a pro artist with the same style what I have. Then the result was a children's draw.). On Fiverr also avoid most of the "Like" and "Visibility" boosters as there is a crackdown at the target sites, i.e.: Amazon, Facebook, YouTube. And Fiverr is also trying to eliminate these services. And if the target site figures out that your actual work got a boost, it may hurt you instead of helping you and your book as those services may result in the termination of your account. So, as always, just be careful.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

James responded and scheduled the earlier promotions (including mine) very quickly, so hope this sudden silence doesn't mean something happened to him.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I requested a refund on the GenrePulse ad through PayPal. I don't like doing that to someone, but I've sent several emails and had no reply. A simple "I'm swamped but here's my suggested solution" would have sufficed.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

I had two gigs booked for last weekend. One on Friday and one on Sunday. I booked them the first day James posted here and received my links immediately. The first gig was for book 1 (freebie) and book 2 (.99) of my series. Everything ran without a hitch and I did get clicks but vastly fewer--less than half the number--clicks for the paid book than for the free one. 

There's no way to tell how many downloads  or sales resulted from the gigs because I submitted the freebie to a lot of free sites and it was picked up by 6 of them. On Friday, the GP gig resulted in 92 clicks and between that and the freebie sites, I gave away 2610 books and sold 25 of the paid one. Then on Saturday, I had a BKnights on the .99 book and it did very well. I sold 39 of the paid book while giving away another 1832 copies of the free one. On Sunday, I only had a Genre Pulse Fiverr gig running on the paid book and it got 36 clicks. I gave away another 881 freebies and sold 31 of the paid. 

In the past, Bknights has had a residual effect on sales the second day so I would assume some of the Sunday sales came from that, some from the giveaway and some from James. No clue what the ratio might be but I can tell you that 15 of those sales occurred before the tracking link showed any clicks. 

I'd say that if and when James works out the kinks, this might be an up and comer but for now, it could stand to cook awhile longer. Still, $5 is cheap enough to try it and as always, YMMV depending on genre.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, today's my gig's deadline and so far,nothing... :/

Also, I PM'ed James sometime ago (4 days, maybe) asking why my cover wasn't showing in the app on my first gig (and asked it here too) and no answer either... I'm afraid I'll have to ask for a refund too...


----------



## kpaul (Jun 18, 2013)

I scheduled one last night for Friday. Hoping I don't have to cancel too.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Requested a refund through Paypal (since I used the main website scheduling, not fiverr). That's a bummer, because Paypal will close his account if he gets too many disputes.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hrm - i bought the $20 gig for today. Here is hoping it was automated.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Now that's a shame...just had to cancel the fiverr order for a refund. 

To be honest I'm kind of worried about James too; the guy has vanished!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I'm so sorry to those of you who have been waiting for me to respond.  I was travelling over the weekend and forgot to switch the holiday button on with Fiver.  No internet and phone got stolen, so I couldn't even stay in touch that way.

I am working my way through the orders now, and if any of you missed your scheduled launch date with the main Genre Pulse site I will refund you if you want me to...

Apologies again.
J


----------



## Roberta Nicholls (Jul 23, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> Hello everyone. I'm so sorry to those of you who have been waiting for me to respond. I was travelling over the weekend and forgot to switch the holiday button on with Fiver. No internet and phone got stolen, so I couldn't even stay in touch that way.
> 
> I am working my way through the orders now, and if any of you missed your scheduled launch date with the main Genre Pulse site I will refund you if you want me to...
> 
> ...


Good to know that you're okay!

I was watching this thread as I had been interested in buying a gig too.

Just wondering, are the campaigns not automated? Or do you have someone around who is meant to start them in your absence?

I noticed a few people who had their dates come and go and didn't get anything... what happens if you go traveling again? Will your holiday dates be blocked out in future?

Thank you  x


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

James Fraser said:


> Hello everyone. I'm so sorry to those of you who have been waiting for me to respond. I was travelling over the weekend and forgot to switch the holiday button on with Fiver. No internet and phone got stolen, so I couldn't even stay in touch that way.
> 
> I am working my way through the orders now, and if any of you missed your scheduled launch date with the main Genre Pulse site I will refund you if you want me to...
> 
> ...


I missed the main site GenrePulse launch for the 12th with a box set. I would rather have the promotion than the refund. I have another one scheduled for tomorrow, but I'm afraid to lower my price for the promo since I have no idea whether it will go or not.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

I would like the refund.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

What a shitty week. First my weekend internet downtime, now spent the whole day in hospital for acute gastroenteritis.  Now that I'm home, I'm going to close the Fiverr offer for now until I've made sure that every single person is square with either run campaigns or refunds.

Thanks for your understanding...

J


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

James Fraser said:


> What a [crappy] week. First my weekend internet downtime, now spent the whole day in hospital for acute gastroenteritis. Now that I'm home, I'm going to close the Fiverr offer for now until I've made sure that every single person is square with either run campaigns or refunds.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding...
> 
> J


Hope you feel better soon, James.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

James Fraser said:


> What a [crappy] week. First my weekend internet downtime, now spent the whole day in hospital for acute gastroenteritis. Now that I'm home, I'm going to close the Fiverr offer for now until I've made sure that every single person is square with either run campaigns or refunds.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding...
> 
> J


So your cell phone was not stolen.. you swallowed it! 

Seriously - get better man. I still want mine run when you can. Thanks!


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Yes, please let us know when you can restart. A number of us had been pretty pleased with the results and I agree with other people who have said that this gig has potential. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> What a [crappy] week. First my weekend internet downtime, now spent the whole day in hospital for acute gastroenteritis. Now that I'm home, I'm going to close the Fiverr offer for now until I've made sure that every single person is square with either run campaigns or refunds.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding...
> 
> J


I was worried something terrible happened to you. I'm glad that I'm wrong! I hope you feel better soon!

The fiverr gig was great for me, and I hope to use it once again in the future.


----------



## DLSPublishing (Jul 31, 2014)

I used for two books, one perma free and today's was for a $0.99 book.  

I'm still getting clicks on the permafree book, a bunch of people picked it up, and some of that translated to sales on the follow-up!  The second day saw a much higher click rate.  I'm hoping that holds true with the $0.99 book, though the sales haven't been that spectacular.  

It's epic fantasy too, so that may have something to do with it.    

All in all, I was pleased and would definitely purchase again.  I'm interested to see how tomorrow goes for my $0.99 book which may decide if I will only use it for freebies or not.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Good news KB gang!  After a day that feels like I've had ten grams of speed I have gotten through the enormous backlog of normal Genre Pulse campaigns, Fiverr ones and the Fiverr email add ons.  As well as all the rest of my online marketing projects, including Book Review Broker campaigns.  Sorry to those of you who were forced to cancel.  To the rest of you, thanks for sticking with me.  The Fiverr campaigns will be open again this Monday and I can let the madness commence again.  I may need to find a clever way of automating in the future, or perhaps outsourcing?

Again, I apologise and thanks for your continued patience.  I hope the service is worth it?

Let's all have a lovely weekend 

James


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm guessing you're feeling better, James, or you wouldn't have been able to do all that work.

I didn't get my bitly link (don't worry about it, James), but it's pretty obvious that my gig went off just fine yesterday. 87 free downloads when my average this month has been around 12 a day (through the 17th). I'm already up to my daily average today, so the gig is still working.

Looking forward to the email campaign on the 25th. 

Thanks, James.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Can I please get my refund? Thanks.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

LisaGloria said:


> Can I please get my refund? Thanks.


Done LisaGloria


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll definitely be ordering this as soon as the gig comes back.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

I guess I will order it again too. Glad to know everything's normal again, James.

I still wanted to know, though, why my cover wasn't showing on the app when I was featured...


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

James, I had two $20 GenrePulse promos scheduled. The one for the box set went today so that's fine. 

The one for the book Give Me hasn't gone out yet, and I'd prefer a refund for that one.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Al Dente said:


> I'll definitely be ordering this as soon as the gig comes back.


Al Dente. What do I say. Best avatar here. Welcome you trying the service.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Renata F. Barcelos said:


> I guess I will order it again too. Glad to know everything's normal again, James.
> 
> I still wanted to know, though, why my cover wasn't showing on the app when I was featured...


Renata, I'll attempt to explain. A few times I've noticed this glitch when I've viewed books from my local version of the app. When I've uninstalled and reinstalled all is fine. There is some weird glitch from time to time with book listings. However, it doesn't seem to affect ultimate download stats. It appears correctly for enough people... for enough of the time... for it to be worth while. Whilst not perfect, I aim to fix.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

LKRigel said:


> James, I had two $20 GenrePulse promos scheduled. The one for the box set went today so that's fine.
> 
> The one for the book Give Me hasn't gone out yet, and I'd prefer a refund for that one.


OK, thanks. Hope today's box one went well. The Give Me one is in your hands, Linda. Just checked it out, but I can't release funds for refund when you haven't issued them. I think they're in some sort of escrow / holding thing within PayPal?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

James Fraser said:


> OK, thanks. Hope today's box one went well. The Give Me one is in your hands, Linda. Just checked it out, but I can't release funds for refund when you haven't issued them. I think they're in some sort of escrow / holding thing within PayPal?


Both my payments to you from PayPal have cleared my account. I'm not sure what you mean, unless I need to close out my email to you there.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

James Fraser said:


> Al Dente. What do I say. Best avatar here. Welcome you trying the service.


Thank you sir! I do love some Epic Rap Battles of History.


----------



## loriann (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is my feedback on the promos I did with James for three separate, stand-alone, not broadly popular, 0.99 priced books. (Humor reg. 2.99, Memoir reg. 0.99, Fantasy reg. 3.99)

My Husband's Toes is novella-length and deadpan humor about conversations I held with my husband's toes -- their hopes and dreams, etc. It had 8 reviews between US and UK. The only promo I did before this was BKnights Fiverr when it was free. With this GP offshoot gig, I got 3 sales and I think between fifty and seventy clicks (don't remember). 

The subject of the book is ludicrous. I have no author's website, no Facebook, no Twitter, no mailing list, no series, etc. I know I have a long way to go, but I just started publishing the stuff I've written in previous years last April and I thought I'd experiment with an inexpensive gig. I am happy I did. I am learning and James was great to work with.

The next "book", Summer in the City: 111th and Western, is an essay - memoir - under an alias (with no other titles under that alias at present and with one review of 4 stars). It's about the summer visit and the novel that changed the way my life was going in 1969 Chicago. Did BKnights Fiverr previously when it was free and got over 600 downloads and a sprinkling of full-priced buys afterwards because, I think, it briefly shot to #1 in Free Kindle Short Reads. With James' Fiverr, again I sold 3 and got somewhere between 50 and 70 clicks I think.

And lastly, Nicky Chase: Man in a Fish Oil Pill, a novel about finding a man in a fish oil pill and helping him realize his dream (one review 4 stars). With BKnights Fiverr I got 270 free downloads. Maybe one sale afterwards. With James' Fiverr, I sold 3 copies. I think I got the least clicks for this one.

In a way, it felt like this was all for free because I had a credit on Fiverr that covered the cost. With my upcoming book of essays (humor again), I will try both BKnights Fiverr and James' regular Genre Pulse when it is free.

I'd work with James again in a heartbeat. He was really responsive. Thanks James!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the thorough review, loriann.  Appreciate it.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Just so you all know, Fiverr gig went active again yesterday.  Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

James Fraser said:


> Just so you all know, Fiverr gig went active again yesterday. Thanks.


Thanks, James. I'm deciding which book I'll do next.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Signed up with my first UF permafree. Scheduled for Sept 26. Will post results afterwards. Wish me luck! And good luck to all others who are giving it a whirl as well!


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Booked another gig on Monday. Waiting for the link so I can--hopefully--start counting clicks and sales!  

Will update here with the results.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Renata, campaign just delivered and tracking link listed.  Good luck with the campaign!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Yasss!  Just hit 29k on the mailing list and 285,000 on the app downloads.  That's 2,000 more email subscribers in 14 days.  At this rate should hit 50k email subscribers and around half a million app downloads in early 2015.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

James Fraser said:


> Hi Renata, campaign just delivered and tracking link listed. Good luck with the campaign!


Yay! Thanks, James! Crossing fingers it will be even better than the last one! 

Congrats on the 285K, great news for us all.


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

James, Is my Fiver gig, paid for a couple of weeks ago, for COVERT DREAMS on October 1st still a go? I look forward to working with you.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

MTM said:


> James, Is my Fiver gig, paid for a couple of weeks ago, for COVERT DREAMS on October 1st still a go? I look forward to working with you.


Yes. Just checked it. It will go out automatically then because I have already loaded it into the system. Just keep an eye on your tracking link on the day and you'll see clicks start to come in.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Renata F. Barcelos said:


> Yay! Thanks, James! Crossing fingers it will be even better than the last one!
> 
> Congrats on the 285K, great news for us all.


You're welcome, Renata. Fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Wanted to ask you guys some thoughts on something. When my Fiverr account gets to a certain seller status I will be granted the ability to create 'extras' or upsells if you will. I've been trying to think of some good ones to tie in with this gig and I was thinking about doing special features on my Unputdownable Reads site (http://www.unputdownablereads.com). I use this as a conduit for clicks from a lot of my automated email listings for free and price dropped books. At the moment the site generates 4,000 page views a day. I was thinking that it might be a good idea to offer 'sticky posts' on this site. Where your book would appear on the top of this page (the one everyone gets driven to) http://www.unputdownablereads.com/books/ for a certain amount of time. This should create a nice extra bump of traffic. I'll start testing the concept soon so I'm ready for the improved seller privileges on Fiverr. Then I'll be able to make some estimates on results.


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

That sounds very good, James. I like the "thinking out of the box" you are doing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like a great gig extra. Let us know when you get there. Any way we can help? Does it have to do with reviews or number of gigs purchased?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sounds like a great gig extra. Let us know when you get there. Any way we can help? Does it have to do with reviews or number of gigs purchased?


Thanks. No I aim to make my USP 'open to everyone'. Therefore no qualms over genre or existing review level or quality.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

James Fraser said:


> Thanks. No I aim to make my USP 'open to everyone'. Therefore no qualms over genre or existing review level or quality.


Not what I meant, James. Do you yourself need a certain number of reviews to get to that seller status where you can have gig extras?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not what I meant, James. Do you yourself need a certain number of reviews to get to that seller status where you can have gig extras?


Oh OK, sorry. No I think you just need to have made a certain amount of sales within a certain time frame and to have good rep.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone else think they'd be interested in the UnputdownableReads.com sticky post idea for an extra?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

James Fraser said:


> Anyone else think they'd be interested in the UnputdownableReads.com sticky post idea for an extra?


 I would be interested to try UnputdownableReads, pending price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> In an effort to diversify and expand my www.GenrePulse.com offering, I have just launched a $5 service on Fiverr.
> 
> This service (as it stands) allows a low cost way of gaining exposure to my Android app distribution network. This is not the same as the full service on Genre Pulse which includes the high impact email list promotion. This app-only exposure enables a slow burn and continued source of traffic to your Amazon sales page. All campaigns will be given Bit.ly tracking to allow transparency and campaign accountability.
> 
> ...


I've two at 99 cents right now. I'll order two gigs!


----------



## Alexis Adaire (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm about 48 hours into my promotion via James's Fiverr gig and so far, it's already paid off.

I normally give away 20-30 permafree books per day on Amazon; since GenrePulse promoted my book I've given away over _400_.

Sales are up enough to have made this the best $5 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Alexis Adaire said:


> I'm about 48 hours into my promotion via James's Fiverr gig and so far, it's already paid off.
> 
> I normally give away 20-30 permafree books per day on Amazon; since GenrePulse promoted my book I've given away over _400_.
> 
> Sales are up enough to have made this the best $5 I've spent in a long time.


Yay! Delighted it's working well for you


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

James Fraser said:


> Anyone else think they'd be interested in the UnputdownableReads.com sticky post idea for an extra?


Yes, I think that would be a great idea! How many sticky notes would be at the top, and how long would they stay there?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I would be interested to try UnputdownableReads, pending price.


Would you like to be my free guinea pig again Vincent? Will help me work out what it's worth...

On a separate note, I've also built a new 'Editor's Pick' into the homepage of one of my apps. Testing it at the moment on one of my own books. So far 80 clicks in under 24 hours. However, not everyone has the newer version of the app yet, so probably below what it should be. Will be interesting to see how this pans out as another possible promotional option...


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Jerri Kay Lincoln said:


> Yes, I think that would be a great idea! How many sticky notes would be at the top, and how long would they stay there?


Thanks, Jerri. Not sure at the moment. I was thinking two or three promotional top slots. The good thing is,the way the site is formatted makes this possible rather than a linear blog format. I was thinking 24 hours for a sticky? Will have to see what kind of traffic to expect before calling it...


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I've just done a promotion with GenrePulse. Loved the fact you can track the clicks! Out of a potential 250k customers, my book received 62 clicks (so far) and 8 paid sales. It's just under half of the sales I got via Bknights last week but I'm happy with any sale I receive, so would recommend GenrePulse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

Okay, my orders are in!  I love Kboards!  I would not have found out about you if it weren't for Kboards!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

garam81 said:


> I've just done a promotion with GenrePulse. Loved the fact you can track the clicks! Out of a potential 250k customers, my book received 62 clicks (so far) and 8 paid sales. It's just under half of the sales I got via Bknights last week but I'm happy with any sale I receive, so would recommend GenrePulse.


I think you should get quite a few more within the next 24 hours, so hold tight...


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

James Fraser said:


> I think you should get quite a few more within the next 24 hours, so hold tight...


Oooh, I do hope so!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

James Fraser said:


> Would you like to be my free guinea pig again Vincent? Will help me work out what it's worth...
> 
> On a separate note, I've also built a new 'Editor's Pick' into the homepage of one of my apps. Testing it at the moment on one of my own books. So far 80 clicks in under 24 hours. However, not everyone has the newer version of the app yet, so probably below what it should be. Will be interesting to see how this pans out as another possible promotional option...


Sure, PM me.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

James, it would be really cool to have some kind of bonus for kboarders . . . $5 for everyone else, but free for us if we mention we're from kboards . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

James Fraser said:


> Anyone else think they'd be interested in the UnputdownableReads.com sticky post idea for an extra?


Absolutely interested.

I did the $5 gig on the 18th and even though clicks slowed considerably since then, there wasn't a day without at least a couple of clicks. I'm about six hours into the email campaign and Amazon says 200 downloads with bit.ly reporting 395 clicks. So, I'm running about 50% downloads. Not everyone is going to be interested, right?

BTW, this is a freebie and I'm showing three paid sales for today. I don't know yet what they are, but if all three are the boxed set following the freebie, I'll definitely know it was from this campaign.

Trying a first in series 99 center next.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Jerri Kay Lincoln said:


> James, it would be really cool to have some kind of bonus for kboarders . . . $5 for everyone else, but free for us if we mention we're from kboards . . .


It would be nice to reward KBers with something, but in the case of Fiverr I obviously can't charge less than $5. What I could do is create a KB specific coupon code for the main Genre Pulse service within my own site... a code which might give you x% off, for example.


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

James, I just sent you an email asking for the link to see my stats for today's promotion, but I was able to find it, so you can ignore.  So far, 27 clicks.  Do you know when the ad went out?  I'm hoping for more.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems like my pattern - second ad and 4 sales,  51 clicks so far, but my book's still pretty visible on the app, so I guess it will have more results yet. I'm pleased already, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Renata F. Barcelos said:


> Seems like my pattern - second ad and 4 sales,  51 clicks so far, but my book's still pretty visible on the app, so I guess it will have more results yet. I'm pleased already, though.


Where do you find the app to see your book?


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just ordered for a Countdown Deal. Thanks so much!


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> It would be nice to reward KBers with something, but in the case of Fiverr I obviously can't charge less than $5. What I could do is create a KB specific coupon code for the main Genre Pulse service within my own site... a code which might give you x% off, for example.


That would be awesome.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

ordered for my countdown deal


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Where do you find the app to see your book?


For my Android phone, on Play Store. There are 3 apps--one just for free books, one for 0.99 cents, and one for both, by Bookgrow. I have no idea how to post a link to it here, though... If I remember it correctly, James put a link to them on this thread some pages ago.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Renata. Yes, this is the biggest one if you want to have a look: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.only.free.kindle.books


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Renata F. Barcelos said:


> For my Android phone, on Play Store. There are 3 apps--one just for free books, one for 0.99 cents, and one for both, by Bookgrow. I have no idea how to post a link to it here, though... If I remember it correctly, James put a link to them on this thread some pages ago.





James Fraser said:


> Thanks Renata. Yes, this is the biggest one if you want to have a look: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.only.free.kindle.books


Great thanks. I have a windows phone, but I assume I can download it to my Fire.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Uh, two things:

1) How does this work the day-of?

2) My rankings are going down, not up. How do I know if my book has been posted? Kind of sweating bullets here.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

kyokominamino said:


> Uh, two things:
> 
> 1) How does this work the day-of?
> 
> 2) My rankings are going down, not up. How do I know if my book has been posted? Kind of sweating bullets here.


It's my day-of, and I've had 10 sales at $0.99 out of only 45 clicks according to the bit.ly link. Which is a ridiculous rate (call that CTR? or what.)

_Of course it could be my irresistible book cover and title and typo laden blurb (argh! - I thought I fixed it, and now I have to wait for it to go live again - but somehow it's not stopping these buyers - so maybe I should leave it alone?) _

This is way better than I usually get with BKnights on a .99 title. I'm quite pleased, especially since the day's still young. At this rate, I may actually get my $5 back.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

I've noticed that rankings take some hours to catch up, and there may be an initial dip. It will right itself.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

kyokominamino said:


> Uh, two things:
> 
> 1) How does this work the day-of?
> 
> 2) My rankings are going down, not up. How do I know if my book has been posted? Kind of sweating bullets here.


Went live a few hours ago https://bitly.com/1B3Ayt8+


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

13 sales (woot) but I'm not ranking at all on this book. (new release, these are the first sales.)



How long is the delay?

UPDATE: 14 sales and ranking Paid 18,500


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, James. I never caught the bit.ly link for Blood Lilies, but I may have missed it somewhere. Could you post it, please?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

4DCharacters said:


> Hey, James. I never caught the bit.ly link for Blood Lilies, but I may have missed it somewhere. Could you post it, please?


Here you go 
https://bitly.com/1yjq2BS+


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Phew.  Another day of bookings squared away.


----------



## psolares (May 31, 2014)

Are there slots for Nov 16? I'm having several ads that day.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

psolares said:


> Are there slots for Nov 16? I'm having several ads that day.


Yeah sure. For this Fiverr app promo the slots are basically unlimited. It's only on the main service on the Genre Pulse site that slots are limited.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey James, is there any chance to be posted still this weekend if I order another gig for my Countdown deal now?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Renata, yeah I'm pretty well caught up with the bookings, so I think yes.  Just bear in mind I'm GMT+ 1.


----------



## Dmotley (Sep 26, 2014)

I've ordered the gig for a $0.99 book, the first one in my signature, for about 36 hours back. So far, I've got 76 clicks and 7 sales. Not bad for an unknown author who didn't promote a book yet, except this gig of course  Hope to receive some reviews soon coz an Amazon page looks a bit empty without them.

Well done James


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

James Fraser said:


> Hi Renata, yeah I'm pretty well caught up with the bookings, so I think yes. Just bear in mind I'm GMT+ 1.


Great! I've just ordered it. Thanks


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Renata F. Barcelos said:


> Great! I've just ordered it. Thanks


OK thanks. Myself in Blue is now live


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

James Fraser said:


> OK thanks. Myself in Blue is now live


Wow! That was fast!!  Thanks!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Dmotley said:


> I've ordered the gig for a $0.99 book, the first one in my signature, for about 36 hours back. So far, I've got 76 clicks and 7 sales. Not bad for an unknown author who didn't promote a book yet, except this gig of course  Hope to receive some reviews soon coz an Amazon page looks a bit empty without them.
> 
> Well done James


Great! Glad it's working for you.

Also, if you're after reviews - take a peak at the banner in my sig below...


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I didn't understand whatever the "clicks" thing was that people mention in this thread because I couldn't get the link to work, but I did want to report I got 88 downloads on my featured date. Thanks, guys!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Weird how you couldn't get the click tracking to work!?


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Just finished up a small promo with James and his Genrepulse and Excellent results with a small tail. I'll be back James.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

kyokominamino said:


> Well, I didn't understand whatever the "clicks" thing was that people mention in this thread because I couldn't get the link to work, but I did want to report I got 88 downloads on my featured date. Thanks, guys!


Did you make sure to include the + at the end of the url? For some reason it always gets cut off.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Cooooool.  Just hit 30,000 on the email list   Hoping for it to reach 50k by January.


----------



## coolpixel (Sep 17, 2012)

How does this gig do for full priced books? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

coolpixel said:


> How does this gig do for full priced books? Anyone tried it?


James will correct me if I'm wrong, but as I see it, the book must be free or 0.99c. The app is specifically to bargain and free books.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Would a space be open for end of October?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Renata F. Barcelos said:


> James will correct me if I'm wrong, but as I see it, the book must be free or 0.99c. The app is specifically to bargain and free books.


Yep that's right.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Would a space be open for end of October?


Yes, this Fiverr app promotion is essentially unlimited, so you can book for whenever you want 
Thanks


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

James, if I want to do two books at once, can you put them next to each other?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Jerri Kay Lincoln said:


> James, if I want to do two books at once, can you put them next to each other?


Yes, I would normally launch them in the order that they come in. So, if you book two at the same time I would launch them together.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

James Fraser said:


> Yes, I would normally launch them in the order that they come in. So, if you book two at the same time I would launch them together.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Just sent the info for my newest release. Will you let me know when it's sent to your subscribers? Thanks!


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> Yes, I would normally launch them in the order that they come in. So, if you book two at the same time I would launch them together.


That would be something that interests me, but while one of my books will always be free (we hope), the other is going to be a short term sale, maybe for about a week. I would imagine that would be okay, right?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

SB James said:


> That would be something that interests me, but while one of my books will always be free (we hope), the other is going to be a short term sale, maybe for about a week. I would imagine that would be okay, right?


Yes this should be fine.


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Trying it out.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Today is Promo day for "The Gardener of Baghdad" . Let us see how it goes.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

James Fraser said:


> In an effort to diversify and expand my www.GenrePulse.com offering, I have just launched a $5 service on Fiverr.
> 
> This service (as it stands) allows a low cost way of gaining exposure to my Android app distribution network. This is not the same as the full service on Genre Pulse which includes the high impact email list promotion. This app-only exposure enables a slow burn and continued source of traffic to your Amazon sales page. All campaigns will be given Bit.ly tracking to allow transparency and campaign accountability.
> 
> ...


I will give you a try in the future.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I submitted my info to James (via Fiverr and his link) two days ago and haven't heard anything back from him regarding receipt or a date for my promo with him.

Is this usual


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> Today is Promo day for "The Gardener of Baghdad" . Let us see how it goes.


after 3 days:

48 clicks 6 downloads. I would say that is fine, nothing more.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> after 3 days:
> 
> 48 clicks 6 downloads. I would say that is fine, nothing more.


You're right, Ahmad. Those results aren't amazing. Apologies for that. Must just be bad luck.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I've used James $25 service and his $5 service for my permafree. I think for free books it's one of the best options out there because you can clearly see how many clicks you get, and what your conversion rate is. I expect a return of 100 downloads per $10 invested, and James's service has delivered that (and more) for me.

Based on those results, I decided to try the $5 service for my second in series which is currently 99 cents. I got 61 clicks and about 15 downloads (a few of those could be my own promotion though). I can't compare this to other services, because I don't have enough data ... but I thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The email campaign netted me 589 downloads in one day and 149 the next for my permafree. I'm still registering some clicks through the bitly link and sales of the next in series have been fairly steady. 

I'm going to be trying the email campaign for a 99 center with two sequels at $2.99 to see how that goes.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for continuing to share your results KB gang


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

31k on mailing list now


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

C. Gockel said:


> I've used James $25 service and his $5 service for my permafree. I think for free books it's one of the best options out there because you can clearly see how many clicks you get, and what your conversion rate is. I expect a return of 100 downloads per $10 invested, and James's service has delivered that (and more) for me.
> 
> Based on those results, I decided to try the $5 service for my second in series which is currently 99 cents. I got 61 clicks and about 15 downloads (a few of those could be my own promotion though). I can't compare this to other services, because I don't have enough data ... but I thought I'd put it out there.


Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I never did get a promo or a refund for the $20 GenrePulse add-on. It must have slipped through the cracks during the horrible awful no-internet weekend.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

LKRigel said:


> I never did get a promo or a refund for the $20 GenrePulse add-on. It must have slipped through the cracks during the horrible awful no-internet weekend.


Oh no! Which book was it for again?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

James Fraser said:


> Thanks for continuing to share your results KB gang


James,

I'm considering giving you a try for one of my books normally listed at $3.99. For the start-date of the campaign, I would be putting it on a Kindle Countdown deal for $0.99.

But after the deal expires, it would be back to $3.99, obviously.

Would that qualify for your Fivvr gig?

Also: does your promo focus on the US, or does it have impact in the UK, France, Germany, etc...?

The reason I ask is that I'd like to expand my Euro-results as well as my US results.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

James Fraser said:


> Oh no! Which book was it for again?


I'll email you, James.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

LKRigel said:


> I'll email you, James.


Just emailed you...


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Will hopefully be opening up the new UnputdownableReads.com promotional extra on Fiverr soon.  Just running a 24 hour test with Vydor right now.  Will share results when done.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Just ordered the gig, will share the results afterwards.


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Just ordered myself to see if the 0.99er will trail into sales for the next in the series.

Worse comes to worse, I'd have spent a whopping $7 on this erotic endeavor and have already made $7.50.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

o.gasim said:


> Just ordered myself to see if the 0.99er will trail into sales for the next in the series.
> 
> Worse comes to worse, I'd have spent a whopping $7 on this erotic endeavor and have already made $7.50.


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

James,


Still awaiting a reply to my post above.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in responding.  To answer your first question, yes it would qualify.

Secondly, the traffic breakdown is:
72% US
6% UK
4% Canada
4% Australia
2% South Africa
12% rest of world

The way I've set the campaigns up, is that users get driven to your localised sales page.  So, if you're in France and you click through the link, you'll land on the Amazon.fr version of your book sales page.  This massively increases conversions and therefore your ROI.  Lots of people have been surprised by how well the service works at picking up downloads / sales for territories in which they don't usually experience any activity.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the response, James.

The book I'm thinking of using this on is The Woodsman, but it'll be after release and maybe closer to the end of the month.

You do do scheduling to coincide with the timing of Countdown promotions, if you're given a week or two's worth of notice, correct?  Or are there "limited slots" and once they're taken up, you push folks to another day?

Thanks again.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

CraigInOregon said:


> Thanks for the response, James.
> 
> The book I'm thinking of using this on is The Woodsman, but it'll be after release and maybe closer to the end of the month.
> 
> ...


With the full GenrePulse.com service you can book calendar slots on the booking form - of which there are three per day with one day's lead time. With the Fiverr campaigns, bookings per day aren't limited and there is a two day lead time.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll probably do the Fiverr Gig first... more within my modest budget at this point, and a good way to test the service!

Love the idea that it could help my outside-of-US sales as well.


----------



## KimFaulks (Jul 8, 2012)

Ordered and thank you!


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Ordered.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

My order was filled a couple of days ago. I didn't get a huge response (just one or two sales) but I think that was probably because I promoted a short story, which is a harder sell. I'll try a longer work next time. IMHO the promotion is worth it just for the bitly link. Not many places will give you insight on your sales-per-click ratio.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Taupo said:


> My order was filled a couple of days ago. I didn't get a huge response (just one or two sales) but I think that was probably because I promoted a short story, which is a harder sell. I'll try a longer work next time. IMHO the promotion is worth it just for the bitly link. Not many places will give you insight on your sales-per-click ratio.


Thanks for honestly sharing your findings. Sorry it wasn't that amazing. I have had a slightly underwhelming response from a short story campaign before, so perhaps there is something in that?


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

I liked the Bitly link, too. Unfortunately, the sales didn't spike. Looks like the promo helped some other authors, though.


----------



## Luis dA (Jun 1, 2014)

James, I've been meaning to ask if you'd clarify how often to repeat the fiverr gig on a title. I mean, does one set and forget it, or renew the gig every so often -- and how regularly do you recommend re-giging?


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd recommend you don't do a boost more than once a week.  I don't want to give my audience the impression that I'm spamming them with the same content.  I do get close to 2,000 new app downloads per day and 150-200 new email registrations per day, so there is that.  Those are all new eyeballs.


----------



## Luis dA (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, James. Got it.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Luis dA said:


> Thanks for your reply, James. Got it.


No probs


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

89 copes of my free book on the first day - which was an excellent CTR (I think it was out of something like 120 clicks).


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

*EDIT - As of 15/10/14 I have suspended the Fiverr service and brought it into the fold of the main Genre Pulse site. It was beginning to get too complicated to manage campaigns from multiple sources. There is now an 'Apps Only' targeting option on the Genre Pulse site which mirrors the service that was available on Fiverr. This service is now $10 and an increase on the Fiverr price, obviously, but I have had to expand this to meet the growing network - having passed 300,000 app downloads recently. I'll keep the prices locked in for a few months, so it won't go up any more until the distribution network is markably bigger.

The full service with apps and high-impact email list targeting remains the same.

Any outstanding Fiverr campaigns will be processed today and will run as planned.

So... you can check out the new app only service on [size=18pt]http://www.GenrePulse.com*[/size]


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm.

Might have to reconsider, now.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

CraigInOregon said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Might have to reconsider, now.


As you wish. I have to consolidate the booking system for now as it's way too hectic otherwise. It's also too complicated to outsource for the moment.


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> As you wish. I have to consolidate the booking system for now as it's way too hectic otherwise. It's also too complicated to outsource for the moment.


Glad the experiment was a sucess for you James!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

o.gasim said:


> Glad the experiment was a sucess for you James!


Thanks Olivia!


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi James,

I resubmitted my Fiverr order after we had to cancel it last week. I must have done it before you closed to more orders, because it went through on Fiverr just fine. However, I haven't received any kind of confirmation or message. I just wanted to check if it did in fact go through?

Thanks,

Annette


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

Midnight Whimsy said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I resubmitted my Fiverr order after we had to cancel it last week. I must have done it before you closed to more orders, because it went through on Fiverr just fine. However, I haven't received any kind of confirmation or message. I just wanted to check if it did in fact go through?
> 
> ...


Yes it will have. I probably just haven't got to processing it yet.

Thanks,
J


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Ran with this promo this past Friday, while the first book in my series was free. Previously, during a free day I would average ~80 copies, but Friday alone had about 135! Through the weekend I have had 220 clicks to my work. This promo hasn't led to sales on my other works like I had hoped, but it has certainly performed as promised.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

o.gasim said:


> Ran with this promo this past Friday, while the first book in my series was free. Previously, during a free day I would average ~80 copies, but Friday alone had about 135! Through the weekend I have had 220 clicks to my work. This promo hasn't led to sales on my other works like I had hoped, but it has certainly performed as promised.


Thanks for sharing, Olivia!


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

James,

Do you have any numbers on non-fiction promos?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Main reason I have to reconsider is the price hike. I can barely afford $5 lately, so even going to $10 moves it out of my range. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

jillb said:


> James,
> 
> Do you have any numbers on non-fiction promos?


They tend not to differ much from fiction in rems of clicks. If it's a $0.99 promo you should break even.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

James Fraser said:


> *EDIT - As of 15/10/14 I have suspended the Fiverr service and brought it into the fold of the main Genre Pulse site. It was beginning to get too complicated to manage campaigns from multiple sources. There is now an 'Apps Only' targeting option on the Genre Pulse site which mirrors the service that was available on Fiverr. This service is now $10 and an increase on the Fiverr price, obviously, but I have had to expand this to meet the growing network - having passed 300,000 app downloads recently. I'll keep the prices locked in for a few months, so it won't go up any more until the distribution network is markably bigger.
> 
> The full service with apps and high-impact email list targeting remains the same.
> 
> ...


James -

I booked through the fiverr site sometime last week or the week before for my promo beginning the 24th. I got my confirmation saying we're all set. Should I be concerned that my ad might not run on Friday due to the site consolidation?

Cause that's what I do. Find things to be concerned about and then be concerned about them... &#128521;


----------



## vkloss (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi James,

I believe my ad (Royal Institute of Magic) goes out today. Can you confirm that you received my email detailing a minor change to the blurb?

Thanks,

- Victor


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

R. M. Webb said:


> James -
> 
> I booked through the fiverr site sometime last week or the week before for my promo beginning the 24th. I got my confirmation saying we're all set. Should I be concerned that my ad might not run on Friday due to the site consolidation?
> 
> Cause that's what I do. Find things to be concerned about and then be concerned about them... &#128521;


Yes, if it was processed within Fiverr then it will go live on the correct date as all campaigns were automatically scheduled in advance.


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

vkloss said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I believe my ad (Royal Institute of Magic) goes out today. Can you confirm that you received my email detailing a minor change to the blurb?
> 
> ...


Hi Victor, yes, thanks. I have a note of this in my diary and will make sure the correct copy is implemented at launch. Will send you an email when live. Thanks! J


----------



## dax4 (Sep 23, 2013)

Are the Genre Pulse date and times U.S.?


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Is the gig suspended or not? It looks like you can book it but the description says suspended. 

Never mind.  It's gone altogether now.


----------



## Leif Sterling (Jul 19, 2014)

@JamesFraser,

I just booked one of your $10 promos from genrepulse.com I am quite pleased with the results.

Have you posted a discount coupon code for November yet?

I'm waiting on that to book my next one.

Thanks!
_*~Leif Sterling~*_


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Just booked for next week


----------

